# halloween companys



## MaYs (Nov 3, 2019)

im new to the haunt forum,so i dont know how to do some things,but i have a question.can someone give me a list of all the companys that sell the halloween props at spirit ,halloween express,and more small stores like target and walmart.i just wanna know because i wanna find more rare and old props.if you do give me a list,add the companys archive too. thank you


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not sure exactly what you’re asking for, but it seems to me that, if you want to find old or rare props, you should check sites such as eBay.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Go to the transworld site and look at the list of vendors.


----------



## Spookmaster66 (Mar 23, 2016)

Sent you a PM!


----------



## bluesdaddy48 (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't know exactly what you had in mind but my favorite places to shop for Halloween are thrift stores, flea markets and yard sales. Sometimes you luck out and find some nice Halloween items, but usually I'm looking for things that I can make Halloweenish. it is amazing what you can do with a little paint and some imagination.


----------



## jud (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm with bluesdaddy48! I make a list of things I need to create props and begin yard saleing in Spring. 
You can also pull up "www.freecycle.org" and put a "wanted" listing out there in your area. This is a FREE website for people looking for things and people who just want to get rid of things. There's no money. You just respond to a listing and you go pick it up. I've been on this for years now and it's saved me $$$.


----------



## JR_Ferreri (Jun 24, 2020)

Don’t forget to check FaceBook marketplace.


----------

